# baby leopard tortoise not eating much



## Steven1989 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi I have a baby leopard tortoise just over 2" in carapace I was told he was 6 months old he's in a 4ft viv with topsoil for substrate I feed him kale,garden grass,readi grass,weeds, his temps down hot end are 90 and 80 down cool end. The problem is he's never down the hot end and he only takes a small bite out of food in a whole day and leaves it I soak him daily any help will be much appreciated


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 21, 2014)

welcome to the forum! can you post some pics of the enclosure and the tort? what is the cages humidity? what substrate are you using?


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 21, 2014)

How are you checking your temps?


----------



## Dizisdalife (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Steven. How long have you had this baby leopard? When they are given new surroundings they sometimes won't eat for a few days.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 21, 2014)

A warm welcome to the forum-you'll love it here!
As for your tort I think it could be the new environment. I have learnt that torts do not like *change* but when they are obliged to change home, environment, etc it takes them a real lot of time. On the other hand, their owner has to be *extremely* *patient*. Would love to see a pic pf your tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Steven, and welcome to the Forum!

May I suggest that you keep the temperature an even 80F degrees all over the habitat for a while until your baby gets used to his new environment. Also, provide him with many hiding places. Baby tortoises are prey, and they feel pretty exposed and afraid out in the open.

We have some very good reading material for you pinned at the tops of our leopard and sulcata sections (sulcatas and leopards take the same care).


----------



## Jodie (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I have 4 hatchling leopards. It can be quite a bit of work to get the environment just right for them. Pictures of your enclosure will help us know what you may need to tweak. If you don't have digital thermometers and a temp gun, you will need these. There are 4 temps you need to know. Warm side, cool side, basking and night low. The care guides referenced above will get you started and give you lots of questions to ask.


----------



## Steven1989 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi everyone thank you for the warm welcome. I'm sorry I never replied earlier I'm still working out how to use this great site  I'm using topsoil for substrate and a little area with readi grass I'm feeding him spring greens,weeds,and baby leafs he only picks at his food I've not seen him drink although he's always walking in his water bowl and getting muddy  some days he is more active than others will upload pics of him he's just over 2" at the moment


----------



## Steven1989 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry this is of his/her carapace will take pics tomorrow when he's awake p.s I called him bronson


----------



## Greg T (Dec 23, 2014)

Your food choices are good. Perhaps he is eating more than you think? You should consider adding some mazuri to the diet a few times a week also. Make sure yoru temps are good because if he gets cold, they slow down eating. As long as he is eating, drinking and stays active, don't worry much. He's young and growing, don't freak out.


----------

